#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  rook voor heksenketel

## Madelief

Beste allemaal,

Als leek roep ik jullie hulp in.
Ik ben bezig met het opzetten van themakisten, complete kinderfeestjes.
Nu ben ik bezig met een heksenfeest.

Ik wil een ketel met rook gaan maken.
Maar een kleine rookmachine geeft niet het juiste effect.
Nu heb ik gehoord dat er een machine is die je in de ketel zet met water en een glazen pot eroverheen.

Hebben jullie enig idee wat dit is en waar ik het kan krijgen?
Of andere tips?

De kinderen zitten om de ketel heen, dus ze moeten niet stikken om het zo maar even te zeggen.
Hieronder een voorbeeld van wat ik wil.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

ik heb hier voor een soort gelijk iets van de toneel vereniging, ooit bij de intratuin zon ding gehaalt, die je in een pot met water knikkers, en die dan waterdamp maakt, die mooi over de rand van de ketel heen stroomt.

Erg leuk, en ding kostte maar iets van 25euro ofzo...

----------


## @lex

> ik heb hier voor een soort gelijk iets van de toneel vereniging, ooit bij de intratuin zon ding gehaalt, die je in een pot met water knikkers, en die dan waterdamp maakt, die mooi over de rand van de ketel heen stroomt.
> 
> Erg leuk, en ding kostte maar iets van 25euro ofzo...



Waterknikkers, zijn dat dan een soort kleine ijsklontjes? En met welke vloeistof reageert dat dan? Als ik een ijsklontje in het water gooi krijg ik geen rook of damp...

@lex

----------


## speakertech

Kun je hier wat mee?
Mininebler.de - Mini-Nebler - Luftbefeuchter - Nebel - Ultraschallzerstäuber

http://www.allekabels.nl/Diversen/10...rnevelaar.html

je kunt ook eens googlen op ultrasoon verneveling.


Speakertech

----------


## I.T. drive in

Wat je misschien bedoeld is droogijs.
Dat gooi je in het (warme) water en dan krijg je het beste effect.
Zoek maar eens op op youtube

----------


## Tom06

Als je een bak ijs voor je rookmachine zet krijg je ook low fog. 
Je moet dan wel zorgen dat de rook door het ijs gaat en aan de andere (of boven) kant er weer uit kan.

----------


## Turboke

> Als je een bak ijs voor je rookmachine zet krijg je ook low fog. 
> Je moet dan wel zorgen dat de rook door het ijs gaat en aan de andere (of boven) kant er weer uit kan.



Dan moet je al een grote ketel hebben om je fogger en dat ijs erin te zetten.
Droog ijs is beste oplossing.

----------


## vasco

Als ik op de website kijk van de TS dan heb ik het idee dat het gaat om het verhuren van spullen aan ouders, verzorgers, scholen, etc.

*Van de website:*
_Met het huren van een themakist bent u verzekerd van een geslaagd feest!
In een kist zitten alle elementen die u nodig heeft:..._

Droogijs lijkt mij dan geen geschikte en zelfs een erg gevaarlijke oplossing in dit concept.

----------


## tha_dj

Juist, DROOGIJS en kinderhandjes .......... gaat bij volwassen al wel eens fout !!!  :Cool:

----------


## stainz

het gaat er dus duidelijk om dat het iets is wat plug en play is: stroom erop (eventueel schakelaar om) en hij moet het doen.

Nevelmachine(tje) van het tuincentrum zal het werk moeten doen.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

wat ik bedoelde was zon vernevelaar. geen droogijs ofzo. gewoon stekker erin, en het werkt. hebben ze bij de intratuin. werkt met geluidsgolven geloof ik...

----------


## ultrakiller

> wat ik bedoelde was zon vernevelaar. geen droogijs ofzo. gewoon stekker erin, en het werkt. hebben ze bij de intratuin. werkt met geluidsgolven geloof ik...



Eens proberen met een compressiedriver  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## de klaproos

misschien de plaatselijke brandweer vragen, heb ooit een optreden gedaan met mijn vriendin bij de brandweer en die hadden er een..

----------


## oxidizer

wij hebben ooit een halloween avond gehad in een jeugdclub, zij hadden een kerkhof binnen gemaakt,

wij hadden toen een rookmachine (hazer was beter geweest) daarop hadden we een pvc buis gemonteerd die naar een koelbox (in dit geval een stoffen) liep, vol met ijs of koelelementen, vandaar uit terug met een pvc buis die dan gesplit werd in meerdere geperforeerde buizen, hierbij hebben we het gewenste effect gekregen.

dit werkt goed (mits dat deze buizen geen verlies hebben, goed vasttapen) en het uiteinde perforeren.

----------


## speakertech

Van TS Madelief hebben we weinig meer vernomen. Wat zou het nu geworden zijn voor zijn optreden?
Of is hij op de bezem vertrokken

Speakertech

----------

